# General > Hobbies >  Best places for Shore Fishing

## ronald.val

Can anyone tell me the best places to fish from the shore in Caithness during January & February?
Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## Welcomefamily

I find Dunnet still fishes well during Winter towards Castletown end.

----------


## ett23

My OH reckons the Trinkie is a good place to fish in winter. There's still Ling and Cod and Pollock down there as long as you have some fresh bait to catch them with, like squid and lugworm, etc! He personally fishes on his kayak - the further out you can get, the better!! But he goes around Dunnet Head area or sometimes Scrabster. Caught plenty of Pollock and Cod a while back but not been able to get out much due to bad weather.

----------

